# Upson county  update



## old florida gator (Sep 24, 2009)

Well boys we went up to our lease and man was it wet and ; rain , rain ,rain,the gnats were bad the humidity was bad,  but we managed to cut some trails, reset cameras, sight in our rifle, ckeck on tree stands.  One food plot planted , really got too wet too plant the others. Man the creeks are flowing no sign of acorns yet.  How is in your neck of the pines.     THE GOOD NEWS IS: THREE MORE WEEKS AND WE ARE IN THE WOODS HUNTING OLD BOULWINKLE, AND THE BIG SWEDE.


----------



## matt2551 (Oct 2, 2009)

Have ya done any good yet im comming down oct 28 first timer cant wait


----------



## smitty (Oct 3, 2009)

*Upson*

Was down all week geeting the plots all done and stands ready to hunt,alot of hog sign on lease still???Had cams out alot of hog sign and plenty of critters  using that durana clover and oasis chickory plots.So I'm ready to finish up this next week and go hunt for some fresh pork and start hunting my  my oak and crab apple spots till November comes around.Best of luck to all..


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes we too have lots of Hog signs , guess when the creeks got low they crossed. Oh well bacon and ham taste as good as deer


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 13, 2009)

Bout time for them ol white oaks to start dropping on my place, hope to bloody an arrow this weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## old florida gator (Oct 15, 2009)

*upson county*

this weekend will open the gun season, looks a bit wet 4.5 in according to weather channnel. the creeks wil be high. weather wil be primo. looking foward to seeing what survived the hot summer.  good luck to all.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 15, 2009)

It has been wet but I hunted on the 13th and it was not as wet as I thought it would be.
My season has been slow and rain and a new grandson has kept me out of the woods.
I saw four deer the last day I hunted and that is the first deer I have seen in five mornings of hunting. At least one of them was a decent buck at about sixty yards but he never came out of the brush.
I have not found any acorns. If I can find a tree with any on it should be magic.
I have never seen a hog on our land off Birdsong. Smitty, exactly where is your land? I want to look on Google Earth and see how close those pigs are. I wish we had some.
I found a creek bank tore up during the summer so I put out some corn and a trail camera, I figured it had to be pigs but I only got pictures of deer and turkeys.
Good Luck Saturday, I can only hunt till about 1 but hope to be back Monday for a day hunt.
No rain on saturday. partly sunny 50 degree low, 60 degree high with afternoon winds at 15mph.


----------



## smitty (Oct 17, 2009)

*Lease*

Frank my lease is on hwy 19 and off allen road which is south of you off hwy 19.Maybe 5 miles,alot od deer sign as well as hog ,in my honey hole has a good deal of white oaks all green now,my plots are coming up good.Was down all week alot of rain .my chicory and clover plots are really growing with the feterlizer and lime put out making a big difference.A nice 10 pointer already taken today,looking foward to next week .Letting my goodstands rest before I start looking for that big one,best of luck to all.


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 19, 2009)

Deer were really moving sat on my place killed a nice 9 pt saw an 8 and a few other bucks and does also. The acorns are really dropping good so its on for now......


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 23, 2009)

10/22, zero deer, 1 gobbler that i hope to meet come spring time


----------



## smitty (Oct 24, 2009)

*last week*

Seeing some does and a big bobcat!Whiteoaks still holding on,also saw a coyote stalking a big tom yesterday ,still hunting with a muzzleloader took a head on shot at a tad over 100 yards when smoke cleared no coyote.turkey stayed and let get with in 10 feet  big gobbler hope he hangs around....


----------



## old florida gator (Oct 24, 2009)

well boys we are not far from you, the acorns are scare and the deer are skinny saw a few does with yearlings, no bucks yet heard a lot of shots around us. they are logging big time just north of our lease. loved the cool weather we had last week, will be back this week. still looking for a nice buck.  some does are blowing and acting skiddish. the rut can't be far off.


----------



## smitty (Oct 25, 2009)

*lease*

All my white oaks are still very green and holding on,some pin oaks and water oaks are dropping.Got in my last 2 plots so will see what happens this week,off till Thanksgiving so time to get serious and looks for the big boy i know is around..


----------



## old florida gator (Oct 26, 2009)

Good luck we'll be in woods for next couple of weeks too, looks like a damp start, we'll see.


----------



## woods-n-water (Oct 29, 2009)

Tuesday, 27 saw 3 ptr bumping a doe. Its getting close....


----------



## smitty (Oct 30, 2009)

*upson*

This week was slower than its been,alot of rain and warm tempsmade deer and hog movement  late .Shot a 72 lb sow ,seen a few deer and very little buck sign for this time of year.Cannot beleive the weather people cant get it right,food plots are growing and found some white oaks dropping but the deer are else where,hope it picks up next week got till Thanksgiving day to get this done  Best ofLuck...


----------



## smitty (Nov 9, 2009)

*last week in upson*

Another week in upson I got a 110 class 8 point and buddy got a 144lb boar long hair ,med tusks. a nice cull buck 190 lbs small rack also a 11 point 120 class buck killed.All of these taken while feeding on acorns,some chasing and alot of scrapes showing up now.Best to come this week and week after go get after them.


----------



## old florida gator (Nov 10, 2009)

well our club president did his management deal , shot a yote and a nice bobcat, shot one nine point that had a bum leg. and two nice does. me and the other guy had no luck saw does and one fair buck but he hid behind a pine tree and had not shot. so he walked.  does moving early and late finding some small pin oak acorns.  weather was not cold enough to get the big boys up and moving except at nite.  the full moon all week did not help.  food plots are being hit at nite and mostly by young bucks and does.  HUCCICANE IDA SENT US HOME A DAY EARLY BUT WE SHALL RETURN. LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER WARM WEEK WITH A LOT OF WIND.


----------



## gordylew (Nov 12, 2009)

john m ondrovic said:


> well our club president did his management deal , shot a yote and a nice bobcat, shot one nine point that had a bum leg. and two nice does.
> 
> 
> A little early for bobcat yea. must have been in fear for his life.


----------



## smitty (Nov 13, 2009)

*??? Early???*

Well Im all tagged out on bucks now after taking another great- 8 ,205 lbs live weight and  easy 120 b/c. Had at least 6 inches of rain fall tuesday,some chasing but does still have fawns tagging along.Some scrapes still being tended and with the temps getting into mid 70-80s daytime movement is slim to none.Most of my trail cam pics are at nite so with hunting season being over 2 months now the intense pressure has them holed up waiting for darkness.Guess i have plenty of time to hog hunt and get my wife a nice buck ...


----------



## frankwright (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, I think they go nocturnal with almost no pressure. I have not seen a deer in my last three hunts and I have hunted hardwood bottom with acorns falling, food plot and thick pines.
Lots of rubbed up trees and very fresh scrapes, lots of droppings and sign but no daytime deer.
Trail cam pretty much confirms it. I think with the abundance of does bucks normally don't have to do much chasing.
I have enjoyed my hunts and will stay with it till the end.


----------



## woods-n-water (Nov 15, 2009)

shot a big 8 sat morn that i lost. he was runnin a doe hard


----------



## gordylew (Nov 15, 2009)

18 members on @ 900 acres of property. I wonder why the deer have gone nocturnal. hmmm.
I have not seen any rut activity here at the house all year.


----------



## old florida gator (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, the deer won the war. I am home with an empty freezer, my buddies are still in the woods. I missed a chance at a big doe late on tuesday. They just know when to move. Still no big ones shot.  Better luck next trip .  Had to dothe semiannual checkup deal at the med clinic.  Weather has not gotten cold enough.


----------



## old florida gator (Nov 19, 2009)

Congrats to smitty on those two nice bucks. I know you are proud to fill the freezer and show off those racks. Happy thanks giving to all in upson.


----------



## wvhunter (Nov 25, 2009)

*Upson County*

Got this guy Monday,11/16/09 he was following a doe.
They also took 3 nice bucks on the 21st on our Club


----------



## smitty (Nov 25, 2009)

*upson*

well the last 5 days were quite uneventful,the deer are really shell shot and  with limited movement during daylight hours.My wife saw several does last nite and a buck grunting away but no shots as it was at dark thirty...me and my son remained entertained sitting and enjoying the time together..Not alot of shooting and all my pig sign has gone away,guess there on the other side of the creek waiting for the tide to retreat so they can come visit again.Maybe this weekend will crank them back up,as no scrapes have been tended in a week or more,congrats on the deer  good luck Dec is coming and its like hunting in the 70's again.Hardly any deer seen or taken...


----------



## MortgageMan (Dec 3, 2009)

MONSTER killed in Upson yesterday evening in a food plot. Nineteen points.


----------



## woods-n-water (Dec 3, 2009)

*upson monster*

196 and some change.get cha some of that. 19 pt


----------



## in His sight (Dec 4, 2009)

*Wow*

That is a nice deer!  Is that your deer, Mr. Woods n Water?
Great job!


----------



## old florida gator (Dec 6, 2009)

Super nice deer mr woods n water, or is it mortgage man, reminds me of one i called boulwinkle i missed three years ago. Hope he left his does all knocked up. Nice to see a big on still around or was in upson.  Wow. My hat is off to you.


----------



## woods-n-water (Dec 6, 2009)

No sir, not my deer. A lady killed it. I got to put my hands on it. Man what a deer, wish i could ve shot him.





in His sight said:


> That is a nice deer!  Is that your deer, Mr. Woods n Water?
> Great job!


----------



## smitty (Dec 7, 2009)

*Upson Deer*

Great buck from that area??Been alot of great deer taken south of town off hwy #19.A good weekend as far as deer movement ,hitting the plots hard now  and mu durrana and chickory are hold up really well.The oats/wheat mix has been eaten to the ground and with the heavy frost over weekend evening hunting should get better as the second rut gets ready to start in a week or so.We have had a bountiful year of rain and looks like were not done yetground is saturated  and all the creeks up and steady.Next summer the pines and browse will grow like crazy.


----------



## old florida gator (Dec 7, 2009)

yes sir let's hope the oaks will respond with lots of acorns the deer need the food for sure.  Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, we hope to back during the school holidsays. after Christmas.


----------



## old florida gator (Dec 7, 2009)

Did anyone weight that monster deer andhow old was he.


----------



## in His sight (Dec 10, 2009)

*Great Deer south of town this year;*

I would bet I saw him last year on the other side of Hwy 19, off Gordon School.  I have taken two very nice deer - one huge 8 and a little smaller(by weight) 9 pt - south of Thomaston.  There has been so much activity this year.  Upson County has a fine herd.  Coming back after the weekend to put my son on his first deer.  Lets hope the weather stays cold - was 70 today in Atlanta?


----------



## phnman (Dec 11, 2009)

Talked with my son (22) he hunted (froze) this morning and saw a spike and a good 8.  The 8 came running in across creek and was chasing a doe.  Guess the late rut is here?  He could not get a good shot at him so let him run.


----------



## smitty (Dec 12, 2009)

*this week in upson*

Another slow eek,deer movement is there better be on top of them to see it. Put a camera on a small scrape in cutover has 5 small bucks and 6 or more does on that scrape.Seen several does this week no bucks behind themThe pigs have moved on to better spots I guess or more than likley bigger corn piles on neighbors leases


----------

